
The Effect of Founder Experience on Labor Market Outcomes: A Field Experiment [pdf] - barry-cotter
http://www.tristanbotelho.com/files/BotelhoChang2019_FounderExperienceLaborMarkets.pdf
======
barry-cotter
> We find that former founders receive fewer callbacks than non-founders;
> however, all founders are not disadvantaged similarly. Former founders of
> successful ventures receive even fewer callbacks than former founders of
> failed ventures. Through 20 interviews with technical recruiters we
> highlight the mechanisms driving this founder experience discount: concerns
> related to the applicant’s capability and ability to fit into and remain
> committed to the wage employment and the hiring firm.

